# tri-fuel conversion kits for generator



## parttime (Apr 18, 2006)

Does anyone have any experience with this kit? Is it as easy as the seller says? does it work as well as advertized? I'm thinking about going this route after a few days with no power.  Thanks for any help.


----------



## golftech (Jan 3, 2009)

There are probably more then one out there. Could you post a link to the one you're talking about? Personally I have no experience with any of them,but someone else may. Need some info though.


----------



## parttime (Apr 18, 2006)

thanks golftech, I'll try and post a link to one, but what little I've read they all seem to work the same way, they make it sound like simple carb work and off you go.


----------



## parttime (Apr 18, 2006)

here's a link i've been reading on 
http://www.propane-generators.com/


----------



## parttime (Apr 18, 2006)

Looks like this system is not too popular. I only found one post about it on the net.


----------

